# 410-A Vacuum pump and gauge



## remout (Jul 17, 2016)

I'll be installing a mini split that comes pre charged with 410-A. It also comes with line lengths of my choosing. I'll need to connect the lines and pull a vacuum.

Please recommend an affordable pump and gauges. If it's a matter of inexpensive pumps take longer, that's fine with me. I've got more time than money.

Many thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm totally pro DIY but, sometimes you you run into a situation where for whatever reasons you have to farm it out. In this case the cost of a set of gauges and a vacuum pump will exceed the cost of hiring a tech to make the connection for you.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 17, 2016)

If Kok is right, then you might do the install, but hire a guy to do the startup.


----------



## remout (Jul 18, 2016)

Any advice on pump and gauges?

Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yellow Jacket is a popular brand of pump and guage.
Just make sure it's for 410-A and not R-22.
Your looking at around $500 to own both.


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought my *Robinair vacuum pump from a pawn shop 15 - 20 years ago .  Bought a new set of gauges off the internet about 6 months ago .

     The tooling can be had for less than $ 500 .

God bless
Wyr
*


----------

